# help is this chreey shrimp holding eggs ?



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi i bought some cherry shrimp over the weekend i did not see any with eggs or anything on them but this morning i found this one with green spots under it are theses eggs ? & if so what do i do to get them to hatch & live 
this is my first time trying to breed cherry shrimp















this is the tank they live in


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah looks like she's holding. Just keep feeding\water changes as normal, try to prevent any PH\kh\gh\temperature swings in the process.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok ty effox will keep doing water changes once a week like normal & feeding every second day


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Might be an idea not to scrub any algae build-up, the shrimplets can eat it off the plants\tank sides\substrate. I did that for mine anyways and no harm came of it.

I find the least you disturb the cherries, the more active they become and breed prolifically.


----------

